# Interstital Cystitis



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Is there anyone out there that has been diagnosed with Interstital Cystitis? I am undergoing tests and the such at the moment but my urologist thinks that I have all the classic symptoms of IC and I was a little distressed that he didnt seem to offer any advice or help..he just said if my biopsies proved the IC all he could offer was a strict diet to go on.Im floundering in the dark here not knowing much about it and not seeing much light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't help personally but I know there is a girl by the username of Ruchie on ../messageboards who was just recently diagnosed with this so if you pop over there and leave a post for her she might have some information for you. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi there,I was diagnosis with IC about four years ago now.....I took some medication for a while, but found that it didn't really help. However, since my last physical my doctor put me on new medication and it seems to help quite a bit. I also do not drink alchol or take in a great deal of caffeine. This seems to help. Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.Cheers,Kerry


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Kerry - yes I definitely have to keep away from alcohol and caffeine and spicy food sets my bladder off in a temper too, as does having sex - guess I'm not allowed any fun







My problem is I dont get pain on passing water, just pain from my bladder holding just a little but otherwise the urologist says its like classic IC. I haven't had a decent nights sleep in years and its driving me crackers.Any tips for improving sleep and reducing the discomfort/pain? im sick of getting up every 45 minutes to go to the loo.I have tried various antispasmodics and anticholinergic medications from my doctor as well as bladder retraining an so far its getting worse not better.I feel at my wits end, having ME/CFS is bad enough without this too


----------

